# Humidor is warped



## LFD514 (Dec 22, 2014)

I bought a humidor about 6 months ago and I "seasoned" it. I say it in quotes because I think I screwed it up. According to my digital reader it has always showed only 40-55 humidity and that's with a xicar gel canister inside. About a month or so ago I noticed the bottom on the inside around the edges has warped and are raised about at most a quarter inch and my cigars have dried out I think humidity is having trouble staying up as well because I only have about 10 cigars in my 125 cigar humidor.. Is my humidor ruined or is it something I can save? Is the bottom being warped going to affect it at all the seal is still perfect on the lid and there are no other issues.. Should i try and reseason it and see what happens or is it a lost cause and I should start looking for something new? If I should what are some recommendations for humidors something that could hold about 100 cigars at around the $250 range. Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Quality humidors are a MUST...you didn't mention where you bought it or what brand so that would be my first guess is that you probably bought a Chinese cheap humidor...hopefully not. Secondly, get a tupperador and use it as they only cost about $12 for a 2.5 gallon size which holds up to 200 cigars ( toro sized ) and thirdly before you purchase anything cigar related give some due diligence to research or you'll be spending a ton of money on junk. Follow this and you'll be a lot happier and have more money to donate to this hobby.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Quality humidors are a MUST...you didn't mention where you bought it or what brand so that would be my first guess is that you probably bought a Chinese cheap humidor...hopefully not. Secondly, get a tupperador and use it as they only cost about $12 for a 2.5 gallon size which holds up to 200 cigars ( toro sized ) and thirdly before you purchase anything cigar related give some due diligence to research or you'll be spending a ton of money on junk. Follow this and you'll be a lot happier and have more money to donate to this hobby.


Agreed.. You also didn't mention you seasoning method. Even expensive custom builds could warp if you wipe em down with too much dw. Passive seasoning is the way to go if you get another.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

I'd just get a Cigar Oasis and drop it in there before spending another couple hundred dollars. 

I bought a really nice looking humidor that goes well with the furniture but is not really what I would classify as a quality humidor. At the same time I also bought a Cigar Oasis electronic humidification and just let that handle balancing the humidification. My only job is to open it once in a while and enjoy what's inside. 

Also make sure you are using an accurate hydrometer. The dial ones that come with humidors are notorious for being inaccurate. If my digital reads 65 the dial on my humidor reads 60 all day long.


----------



## LFD514 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for the replies.. When I was first researching all I say for seasoning was wipe it down and leave a shot glass in for 24 hours and your good.. Everything I have now seen says doing a sponge and leaving it in at least a week or more.. I think that's were the problem was because I didn't allow enough time and it never actually seasoned.. I believe I must have wiped down and left too much water on the bottom to cause the warping.. I'm guessing by your guys reply that my current one is done for? I'm not sure of the brand I went off the recommendation of the guy at the cigar shop and I think he screwed me.. 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't know if the salesman screwed you. I think it was self inflicted... If you decide against tupperdors and go with another humidor. Buy the Boveda seasoning packs. Leave em in for a couple weeks. No peeking. Avoid the urge to hurry the process by wiping it down... 

This "hobby" is all about patience. 
A few weeks to season your humi,a few months to acclimate your cigars, years till they reach their full flavor profile... Nothing like buying a stick (in January) you've been waiting to try and know you don't want to smoke it until fall when it's well acclimated.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

If your woodworking skills are decent to good you could seal the bottom with a membrane then install a new piece of Spanish cedar over that.
It wouldn't hurt anything to reseason it and see what happens. Another option would be an eletronic humidifier, they are a bit of overkill for that size humidor.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

FTPuff said:


> I'd just get a Cigar Oasis and drop it in there before spending another couple hundred dollars.
> 
> I bought a really nice looking humidor that goes well with the furniture but is not really what I would classify as a quality humidor. At the same time I also bought a Cigar Oasis electronic humidification and just let that handle balancing the humidification. My only job is to open it once in a while and enjoy what's inside.
> 
> Also make sure you are using an accurate hydrometer. The dial ones that come with humidors are notorious for being inaccurate. If my digital reads 65 the dial on my humidor reads 60 all day long.


Unless you have a very large humidor, I would recommend against the Oasis. It's overkill, and you'll likely end up with too much humidity, which is a recipe for mold and other issues.

I'd be willing to bet you purchased a Quality Importers humidor, which makes up a majority of what's on the market today. They're Chinese made with very thin bottoms and are mostly MDF with some Spanish cedar veneer. In other words, they're junk.

Ditch the Chinese humidor (I promise you it's not worth the time or effort requires to repair it) and buy yourself a Tupperware or cooler, and a Boveda pack or two.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

My Oasis works for me. I only have one of the small ones so it's not like I put a 1000 cigar humidifier in a 150 count humidor. I set the humidity to where I want it and it self regulates. Holds steady wherever I want it to be. I figured that solution was less expensive than spending hundreds of extra dollars on a high end humidor.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Had you bought a Diamond Crown American Series, or St James Series your bad warped unit would have been replaced by J.C. Newman because of their lifetime warranty.

Neptune Cigar in Miami, Florida sell both.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Had you bought a Diamond Crown American Series, or St James Series your bad warped unit would have been replaced by J.C. Newman because of their lifetime warranty.
> 
> Neptune Cigar in Miami, Florida sell both.


They'd replace it even if it was ruined by customer error?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> They'd replace it even if it was ruined by customer error?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Cheap advertising, and customer do tell friend Howell they were treated.


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

If you do replace the humidor, get yourself the bov seasoning kit ... I used it in mine, took 2 weeks and it was done. Easiest way to do it imo.


----------



## LFD514 (Dec 22, 2014)

Alright since everyone one is in agreement of a new one, would you go with a traditional humidor or the colidor I've seen brands like newair and whynter.. What are some humidor suggestions to start looking at? 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It depends on your price range.

Wineador or coolidor?

If you want a custom check out @WinsorHumidors.. You can pm him for details. If he can't help you , he'll know who can.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LFD514 (Dec 22, 2014)

I probably could only get away with 250-300 bucks having to go through the wife.. 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Base it on storage size requirement. If you only want/need a desktop, a custom humidor may be the way to go. If you want something large, get a wine cooler unit.


----------

